# Please help!!



## Help (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi all,

one of my mice is very poorly and I'm really distressed. There's a vet near me who's a specialist in small animals but even she doesn't really know what is going on. I was wondering if any of you have any experience with this or may be able to suggest anything?

I have four mice in total. They are this month a whole year old.

Up until a few months ago, they all seemed ok. However as the winter has set in, they've all started making snuffly noises/mini sneezes. My vet thinks all of them have respiratory problems but generally mild. I have been given "Septrin Paediatric Suspension x 25" and have to give them two drops a day.

Three mice absolutely adore the medicine and will rush up to get some. They also appear in good health, are shiny, lively, affectionate and have smooth coats. I'm cleaning them out each day to try to help.

One, however, is rapidly going downhill  What looks like blood will come out of her nose, which she washes away quickly but there seems to be a lot of it. Sometimes I think she must sneeze when she's got this blood-like mucas as I've found splatters of it up the sides of her house. In the last week she has also began to squeak with every breath. Her breathing is getting harder, more 'forced' looking, with a squeak every time.

She was never an active mouse, always preferred to lounge around and eat food... but now she's lost a lot of weight, doesn't seem able to eat, has no interest in the medicine (she used to like it) and now she's making a lot more snuffly noises (all the time!) but the sweaking comes and goes.

Last night I noticed her nails on her front paws looked black, her tail is going black-er at the base and for the first time I've noticed black stripes on the back of her front legs. The only thing I can put this down to is dried-up, non-cleaned blood-looking mucas.

She's really fluffy too.

Whenever I go to see her she's still very friendly and has bursts of activity/wanting to explore, but mostly she's sitting still or resting.

I've got her booked in for the vet again on Saturday but honestly it looks like she may be put down 

Does anyone have any other ideas as to what could be happening or what else I could do???


----------



## Help (Nov 27, 2012)

This is them....as babies in their first cage last year:


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Help.
I wouldn't wait with the vet visit until saturday.
It sounds as if your mouse really suffers and is bad conditioned.Probably you have the possibility to visit the vet earlier.
Sadly,the experiences I've made with such strong respiratory problems weren't good.You can possible try another kind of antibiotic, if the one you give already didn't work.
It's not easy but if the condition of your mouse didn't get better really fast,the vet should put her to sleep.
Until you visit the vet put your mouse warm,e.g.heating mat,infraread light.Also make sure that she drinks and eats.If she doesn't want crunchy food,try smooth things like baby food,porridge,cucumber.
Good luck,I hope the best for your mouse.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I agree with bonsai do not wait for your appointment go back as quick as possible as your mouse has certainly gone downhill fast and what you are experiencing maybe side effects of the treatment prescribed.

I have just read up on the side effects of the antibiotic you were prescribed and it sounds bad enough when prescribed to humans.


----------

